# Canopic jars



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

(been too long since I shared anything)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the faces.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, those are great! I agree the faces are fantastic, and the painting turned out beautifully!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are great! I am going to see a King Tut exhibit this weekend and those just set the mood


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nicely done!
I take it you are doing an Egyptian theme this year, or do you just have a thing for canopic jars?


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I think Anubis is my favourite of the set.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow, those are great! I agree the faces are fantastic, and the painting turned out beautifully!


Thanks. It was my first attempt at painting PLA.



fontgeek said:


> Nicely done!
> I take it you are doing an Egyptian theme this year, or do you just have a thing for canopic jars?


I'm hoping to do The Mummy's Curse theme. I'm not sure how it will turn out.



DandyBrit said:


> I think Anubis is my favourite of the set.


Mine too!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm hoping to do The Mummy's Curse theme. I'm not sure how it will turn out.


I noticed a bunch of the mummy movies have been on several nights in a row ... at your request? LOL


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW Haunti they look amazing!


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Those are great!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love them! Are they 3D printed by chance? They have a nice layered look to them.


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh those are gorgeous!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

IMU said:


> I noticed a bunch of the mummy movies have been on several nights in a row ... at your request? LOL


If I had that kind of power....I'd bring everyone to the dark side.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Love them! Are they 3D printed by chance? They have a nice layered look to them.


Yes they are!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful job Haunti!


----------



## allosaur176 (Jul 1, 2016)

They look great! I have a set cast from the screen used pieces from The Mummy and The Mummy Returns!


----------



## lovetoprop (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow! So cool. I love the mummy as a theme idea.


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

These are really great! Good job dealing with the material texture. They are very clean and precise.


----------

